# Dream Betta Finder



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Just give me a description of your dream betta and I'll try to find it on AquaBid. Then I will post the link/pic. Enjoy!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Like maybe this guy.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1363273209


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Candy-Caned coloured HMPK?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1362961619
That's pretty much the closest I could get, mattoboy. I believe there is a red female with white markings on her tail, but not a lot at all.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A mostly white and black marble CT with one blue ventral. (This is the hardest I bet)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm... Black/white combo.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

LTB- this is the closest I could find. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1363227080

MattsBettas- fin type please?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Black and white marble Halfmoon

Red and white marble Halfmoon

Mint green and black Halfmoon Plakat


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

black and white crowntail!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I'll start on Moonshadow's now.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

emerald green any type


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

A Betta that looks like this.
(This is Fenghuang's betta)
View attachment 79672


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Moonshadow's:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363224212
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363096870
As for the plakat, they only have greens that look exactly like blues. Sorry.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Popcorndeer:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1363281599


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Registereduser:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1363591119


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

Giant HalfMoon Dragon


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooooh, an iridescent all white rose tail and an all black spade tail.
I don't imagine they're super difficult to find but I have a dream to name a black betta Nox and a white one Lumos. c;


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Madmonahan, how would you describe the betta? I can't find any like that so far.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Mint green and black Halfmoon Plakat


I was actually interested in seeing a betta like this. I found one close.


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1363279006


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

HM mustard Gas. But not like a solid mustard, I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Phikhanhs:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363096210


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Pasido, I can't find spade tail or rose tail. Madmonahan, I saw that plakat too, it just wasn't mint green like she wanted. Everyone else that post(s/ed) after Pasido has to wait until tommorrow.


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

You can definitely change to more generic tails!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

rubinthebetta said:


> Registereduser:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1363591119


not even close but thanks for trying!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry...hard to find anything good these days. 9 times out of 10, there's no search results on aquabid. :-(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Green is rare I understand so it was kind of a trick/hopeful wish ;-)


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Could you find some colored Big Ear Betta thats not copper or salamander


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

registereduser said:


> not even close but thanks for trying!


OMG! Thank green one is stunning! I've been haunting Aquabid for the last 2 months and I've seen nothing like it! Usually "green" in the description means turquoise.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

wah543 said:


> Could you find some colored Big Ear Betta thats not copper or salamander


What tail type?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

wah543 said:


> Could you find some colored Big Ear Betta thats not copper or salamander


You mean like this? (sorry for jacking the thread ... I got bored) It looks like a blue butterfly.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy, those are some giant ears!!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

RIGHT?! xD xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah. 
XD


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

EE Mustard Gas plz.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

fishy314 said:


> EE Mustard Gas plz.


I don't think they've been able to add the EE on the mustard gas line yet. :-?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I can just imagine it though, pretty cool looking fish. 
MG and EE, my favorite types.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any fin!


----------



## bettabunny (Jan 3, 2013)

registereduser said:


> not even close but thanks for trying!


Found your emerald betta. It's a pair. Soo pretty. I would buy them if I had 45 bucks. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363314718


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

That green male is crazy I want a color like that!

My Dream betta is a really awesome dark black HMPK!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> That green male is crazy I want a color like that!
> 
> My Dream betta is a really awesome dark black HMPK!


You mean like this?! *dominic show reference*


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes He is perfect! love the white tips on his fin! ugh if only! One day!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep! It reminds me of my black orchid CT, Titanium. He has ONE white tipped ventral fin. I think it's the right one, but I could be wrong. lol He's so black and shiny!  I hate it when there's black bettas that pale out due to either stress, sickness, or old age. I love the rich velvety black color of the bettas.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I love it! I would make his tank very green so he would stand out really nicely!


----------



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

Pasdio said:


> Ooooh, an iridescent all white rose tail and an all black spade tail.
> I don't imagine they're super difficult to find but I have a dream to name a black betta Nox and a white one Lumos. c;


harry potter much?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there such thing as an Orange betta with big ears?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Probably. I'll search aquabid later.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

How about a rainbow rosetail?? ;]


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

how about a black and teal crowntail or orange an red halfmoon


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

JBonez423 said:


> How about a rainbow rosetail?? ;]


Found one!  xD


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Not from Aquabid but black teal CT?!?!


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Found one!  xD


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh man, I definitely need some coffee... just stared at this for a full minute trying to figure out what was going on, because my icon was by it but I didn't remember posting that. xD Oh jeez...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

JBonez423 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh man, I definitely need some coffee... just stared at this for a full minute trying to figure out what was going on, because my icon was by it but I didn't remember posting that. xD Oh jeez...


xD wow. I just woke up 3 hours ago. I had two cups of straight tea and now I'm listening to music as I'm walking down to my lfs. I'm gonna apply for a job. :3 wish me luck! xD


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck! =]


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

a mustard gas giant hm betta with black edging on its fins, a dark blue body, and between the fins and body are yellow or orangeish fins. if you cant find that may you find my second favorite. (a giant blue butterfly hm betta with a dark blue body. i am plannung o breed them)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Jessan-http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364271021

Blu-Sorry, but I couldn't find anything for either.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

A white or silver body with multicolored dalmation spots.

ETA- I literally did dream I found one of those last night, lol.


----------



## futurevet (Mar 15, 2013)

How about a pure purple one? Not lavender, I mean like bright purple! Any kind of tail, I'm really just wondering if there is such a betta!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

ive seen plenty of those im sure that would be an easy find.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Blu, I couldn't find one on aquabid. And that is mainly what I search in for this thread.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my dream betta's impossible. :V
a few years back, i took my first trip to PetCo, and fell hard for a DTHMPK they had there. i was five dollars short. :I

he's yellow. the color of lemon meringue, to be exact. with sky blue dragon scaling speckled on his body. not full, hardly even partial. just enough to look beautiful.

i've never seen one like him again. ever.


----------

